# Your Best Shot!



## Art Photographers (May 15, 2011)

Ok I am gonna go out on a limb and ask that everyone post their favorite wildlife or Nature shots here. I am hoping to get a good Gallery for all of us to thumb through on one page. Looking foward to seeing all your stuff. I know its hard so post as much as you want but keep it to your TOP SHOT! Thanks!


----------



## Hardrock (May 15, 2011)

I'l play this is one of my favs...


----------



## LuigiVN (May 16, 2011)

This isn't my top shot but it's one of my favs(editing was done by a friend of mine):


----------



## Overread (May 16, 2011)

My one and only really good shot:


----------



## JBArts (May 16, 2011)

Oh, great job! I agree with you, that's really an excellent shot. The subject, background and angle are all good.


----------



## Trever1t (May 16, 2011)

Dog day afternoon by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (May 16, 2011)

^ that's downright purty!


----------



## mishele (May 16, 2011)

^ THANKIE


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2011)

It's an oldie, and can't compete with Mishele.


----------



## mishele (May 16, 2011)

^^^^^ lol I don't know about that!! I don't know that I've ever seen a flower shot from you before!! I like this one, it is very moody.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2011)

I don't have very many.


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2011)

This one is pretty old, but I still think it's my best nature/outdoors shot:




Log with wire by J E, on Flickr


----------



## j-dogg (May 16, 2011)

one more


----------



## joealcantar (May 16, 2011)

I always favored this shot , a bit back but sun was shing on just the trees in the Sea.
-




-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## ShaneKPhotography (May 16, 2011)

Trever1t I love your shot! lol

Here's mine.




05-14-11 Juvenile Bald Eagle by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr


----------



## carldelain (May 17, 2011)

I don't do Nature/Wildlife very often so I wish I had something better to show! 
But, here's a couple of the few I rarely take 












By the way, ShaneK I admire all of your shots :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (May 17, 2011)

ShaneKPhotography said:


> Trever1t I love your shot! lol


 
thanks!


----------



## bobnr32 (May 17, 2011)

An owl


----------



## Formatted (May 17, 2011)

I can't really say "What is my best shot?" as I have so many favourites.

But this is probably my favourite recent shot -




Clown


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 17, 2011)

Hope you it!


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 17, 2011)

I don't know why this isn't working!
Try it this time.


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 17, 2011)

One last try. 
Then I'm giving up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Or here is the link. Detroit Zoo Butterfly Exhibit - Home


----------



## Amocholes (May 17, 2011)

Taken at Mammoth Cave National Park last fall


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 17, 2011)

On a purely technical basis I think this is my best image atm.  University of Florida is going to be using it for their Citrus Pest Data sheets.


----------



## MSnowy (May 17, 2011)




----------



## spacefuzz (May 17, 2011)

some lovely shots!  Heres my foray into nature:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 17, 2011)

Oh my!  Thats nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## LuigiVN (May 21, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> some lovely shots!  Heres my foray into nature:


 
Geezus man that's an awesome shot!!!!! When I go to heaven I hope it looks like that!


----------



## Scarecrow (May 21, 2011)

my contribution to this great thread.


----------



## bobmielke (May 22, 2011)

That's a really broad category, you're best shot. Since I love so many different types of subjects I'll go with one of my "Big Cat" series from the Portland Zoo.


----------



## pheonix (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 22, 2011)

I always have trouble to pick when it comes to choose the best one. 
Here is one of my recent that I really like. They are two babies mallard ducks going around feeding on flies.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 23, 2011)

Not sure if this is my best but I like it.


----------



## montanawild (May 24, 2011)

These are some great photos guys.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 24, 2011)

spacefuzz said:
			
		

> some lovely shots!  Heres my foray into nature:



Amazing!


----------



## Farmer_Jon (May 24, 2011)




----------



## deepsixphoto (May 24, 2011)

I don't know for sure that this is my best - but this is one of my favorites. The foxes on Island Beach State Park are big-time hams and almost seem to pose for photos. I love going down and taking shots.


----------



## Compaq (May 25, 2011)

I sort of like this one, but I wish the ice thingy was a bit brighter. Taken late december last year.


----------



## fokker (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is really my best shot but I like it and I haven't posted it here before.


----------

